# Does the average DYI mechanic need sockets/wrenches bigger than 1"/25mm?



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Average dyi LOL


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I fixed that typo for you---It's rare to need the big ones---but there is no substitute when you do need them---

I've got some large sizes--they don't see a lot of action---but they do get used every once and a while----


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I fixed that typo for you---It's rare to need the big ones---but there is no substitute when you do need them---
> 
> I've got some large sizes--they don't see a lot of action---but they do get used every once and a while----


Thanks oh mike! I even get to use my gearwrench 22mm wrench to turn the lisle upper shock bolt remover. I have the sae and standard large ratcheting wrench sets. This is the first time I get to use a metric "large" . I use the 1" from the sae set on k&n oil filters.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

oh'mike said:


> I fixed that typo for you---It's rare to need the big ones---but there is no substitute when you do need them---
> 
> I've got some large sizes--they don't see a lot of action---but they do get used every once and a while----


I have a lowes practically on my backyard. They have sockets into the 30s metric. If I ever need one I think they start at 5.97. If you guys had some applications for big sockets; I'd buy the craftsman big sets and save $$$ per socket.


----------



## oh'mike (Sep 18, 2009)

I did some millwright work some years back----the boss had some coffee cup sized sockets----My biggest are 1 1/2" or so----that's plenty big enough for keeping my tools and machines running----


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Ayuh,.... I've been a Mechanic for 'bout 40 years now, 'n have sockets, 'n wrenches from 1/4" to 4"s or bigger...

For a Diy'er mechanic, the standard Craftsman set that sells for 'bout $200. is Plenty of wrenches for Most work...


----------



## rusty baker (Feb 13, 2009)

I was a Toyota mechanic in the early 70's. Those tools are most of what I need. I have needed to buy a couple bigger sockets thru the years, tho. You can buy a lot of odds and ends at yard sales.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

rusty baker said:


> I was a Toyota mechanic in the early 70's. Those tools are most of what I need. I have needed to buy a couple bigger sockets thru the years, tho. You can buy a lot of odds and ends at yard sales.


Out of all the service departments my wife and I have dealt with; we like the Toyota one the best.


----------



## Mort (Nov 26, 2008)

The Craftsman set that is around $200 (but always goes on sale) is the one I'm going to get when the tax fairy comes, and it goes up to 1 5/8 and 32mm I think. You'd be surprised what those bigger wrenches do, the carb inlet on my old S-15 pickup needed one that was bigger than an inch. 

I would, however, save my money on the huge sets that go up to 2 1/2, unless you plan on working on train cars. And that's coming from a dude that does everything on my vehicles.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

This largest socket I've ever needed was 15 mm. I have larger ones but have never needed them. Get the best quality you can. The reason? Cheap sockets will fall off the ratchet or extension bar and fall into the dark engine compartment, thus making you sad.


----------



## toolaholic (Jul 31, 2011)

Bigplanz said:


> This largest socket I've ever needed was 15 mm. I have larger ones but have never needed them. Get the best quality you can. The reason? Cheap sockets will fall off the ratchet or extension bar and fall into the dark engine compartment, thus making you sad.


I'm going to use a 22 to remove upper control arm bolts and 24 to remove nut and washer from upper control arm bushings.


----------



## Bigplanz (Apr 10, 2009)

toolaholic said:


> I'm going to use a 22 to remove upper control arm bolts and 24 to remove nut and washer from upper control arm bushings.


I have those in an impact socket set. Never used them. Have 'em if I need 'em though.


----------



## Missouri Bound (Apr 9, 2011)

Mort said:


> when the tax fairy comes


 
Apparently he's stopping here first, to get your money.:laughing:


----------



## MushCreek (Aug 10, 2012)

I have a 36 mm socket I bought to take a big nut off of an old VW transaxle. I had my 200 lbs on a 6' pipe to break that sucker loose! I only buy big sockets as I need 'em.


----------

